# 2 questions - one about fish color - one about API



## xfatdannx (Jan 25, 2013)

Hello everyone, I have two questions. How rapidly or slowly can a fish's colors change. My fish seems to be more faint than it was 2 days ago, but after looking at him for 10 minutes or so i do not know if more color is coming back now that he is "awake" and moving around or if i am just making it all up in my head...

also with API's ammonia test kit. Its a vial that i put sample water in and 8 drops of each of the 2 included bottles to make the ammonia test solution. Then match to the color on the corresponding chart. The thing is, when i hold the vial up to the light it looks like .25 ppm and when the vial is in more shodows or less like it looks like its between 1 and 2 ppm....these are a huge difference and there was no mention of this particular "anomaly" in the instructions...any tips welcome! thanks all!


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Fish change colors when lights turn on and off.They dull down without lights to help hide and not be found by predators,then color up when lights come and they feel more comfortable(tetras are most famous for this,but any fish with color can do it).
I hold my test tube in the best light possible.I believe this way is more accurate.Eitherway I just do it this way all the time to be consistent.Changing water probably wouldn't hurt any,then checking ammonia again.It seems that the color changing test(I own all API)are tough to tell without reaching the extremes,so I make sure I do it the same way all the time.


----------



## xfatdannx (Jan 25, 2013)

Thanks for you input i did not know about the color change, i thought he was dying, i just got home from work (over night) and i turn his lights off to simulate actual night time. He is OBVIOUSLY brighter looking now and looks like he did the other day. not worried about that anymore.

I have been changing about 25-30% of my water on a weekly basis (3 changes in last three weeks since the take had fish introduced) I may have introduced fish too soon but i am in the process of a one fish cycle. I have not read anything that says this but my head tells me that changing the water so frequently during the cycle would impede the beneficial bacteria from growing to where is should be. I know i add more every water change but that would be new bacteria not the old ones maturing. I may be wrong, let me know! Thanks again. still welcome to any and all input.


----------



## CAM (Jan 27, 2013)

As i understand it, through a lot of reading, you can change water out during the cycle process if your ammonia levels are high without disturbing many of the beneficial bacteria. A high percentage of them will be making their home on surfaces of plants, rocks, the gravel, filter media, etc. You won't disturb or remove them by doing water changes.


----------



## xfatdannx (Jan 25, 2013)

Okay, 50% water change this time. Hope i can get that ammonia down soon, i want more fish! haha. 

any way.... How long after a water change (50% this time) should i wait before testing again?


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

How old is your tank? API's ammonia test kit has given me false readings of 0.25 ppm religiously - I always test by holding the white part of the card right up to the glass and holding the vial right under the light so I'm not looking at shadows.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

xfatdannx said:


> Okay, 50% water change this time. Hope i can get that ammonia down soon, i want more fish! haha.
> 
> any way.... How long after a water change (50% this time) should i wait before testing again?


An hour or two will give water time to mix and dilute allowing an accurate reading.


----------



## xfatdannx (Jan 25, 2013)

Gizmo said:


> How old is your tank? API's ammonia test kit has given me false readings of 0.25 ppm religiously - I always test by holding the white part of the card right up to the glass and holding the vial right under the light so I'm not looking at shadows.


tanks is four weeks. according to the fluval instructions its safe to add fish on day 3, which i did. 2 died and the Serpae is still in there. Monday is 4 weeks since fish was introduced (both neon tetras died that same day).


----------



## xfatdannx (Jan 25, 2013)

okay i did a 50% water change. its been about an hour and nitrate and nitrite levels are in the safe zone. ammonia didn't appear to change. nitrate and nitrite i am using Tetra EasyStrips and ammonia i am using API liquid test.


----------



## tike (Nov 10, 2008)

Per the API instructions........

The tube
should be viewed in a well-lit area against the
white area of the card. The closest match indicates
the ppm (mg/L) of ammonia in the water sample

I think if you do that you will get a prety good idea of what your ammonia is at.


----------



## Mrlomography (Nov 21, 2012)

What are the other readings? pH? Nitrates? Nitrites? What fish do you have in the tank? What is the tank capacity? Tom is correct about Tetra, my Neons take a little time to 'wake up' in a as do my Cherry Barbs. But colour change can be a result of a variety of factors depending on the fish and the environment that they are in so more information is needed to put your mind at rest.

It's each to their own but you are probably seeing the effects of a fish-in cycle and why it is easier, less harmful to fish and cheaper to do a fishless cycle.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Good questions Matt This is OP other thread http://www.aquariumforum.com/f45/3-5-weeks-new-fluval-edge-42082.html 
1 serpae tetra 3-4 weeks old" fish in"


----------



## xfatdannx (Jan 25, 2013)

ya sorry about that guys i should have been more organized and kept it all in this thread rather than starting a new one. What do you guys think though? Should i try anything different or does it sound like i am doing the right things. more water changes, one a week? I cut back feeding from twice a day to once every other day.

at this time the plan is to add two more tiger barbs, three fish total. obviously i am going to wait until the cycle process is done.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Why do you want tiger barbs?And do you plan on more of them or know about them?
They're nippers to put it nice who should be kept in groups of 5 at least(to distribute the beatings) and possibly one of meanest small fish to be blunt.


----------



## tbub1221 (Nov 1, 2012)

All my fish change colors. Walk in and flip the light on at like 5:30am wile there all asleep and watch them wake up some of my fish flat out scared me when I first saw it. IMO my cichlids do it most. When I give live food they get excited as well and many of thems colors really peak. It's very normal to see. 
As for question 2 yes hold it to the paper , the white back ground in more accurate juda as you said holding it to the light makes it appear a bit off.


----------



## xfatdannx (Jan 25, 2013)

coralbandit said:


> Why do you want tiger barbs?And do you plan on more of them or know about them?
> They're nippers to put it nice who should be kept in groups of 5 at least(to distribute the beatings) and possibly one of meanest small fish to be blunt.



ya i know they nip, but they are also small, live in the same temperature as my fish, and are fairly hearty so i will have a better chance of keeping them alive. From what i was reading elsewhere, the Serpae will do fine with them, he is big enough and fast enough, and just needs a place to hide form time to time.


----------



## dalfed (Apr 8, 2012)

Tiger Barbs will grow to three inches and should be kept in nothing smaller then a 30 gallon tank. Some people have had success with them in a community setup but mine beat the snot out of my kribs and apistos and kribs are a fairly tough little cichlid so be prepared for carnage in that size of tank.


----------



## xfatdannx (Jan 25, 2013)

all in all the future fish the tank will hold is not a concern until the cycle is complete.


----------



## Mrlomography (Nov 21, 2012)

Then, and I'm sorry if you don't like this response, but you have the wrong attitude (in my opinion). I think it is very cruel to the fish to do a fish-in cycle in the first place as this will stress the fish no end. Then you plan on putting two Tiger Barbs in which is unfair on them as they really are a fish that need a small school an they will suffer even more due to this. Then you appear to be suggesting that once the cycle is complete you will remove the fish that do survive the process and discard them. People have tried to help you but you obviously don't like the advice you are getting, which is actually excellent advice.

If you plan on forging ahead with your current plan then just be aware that fish-in cycles have a chance to cause stress and disease which if not managed properly will be pretty difficult to eradicate and will potentially spread to any new fish added to the aquarium post cycle. An example of this is Neon Tetra Disease, which regardless of it'a name can actually infect other Tetra types and other breed of fish entirely. I keep both Tetra and Barbs as well as other fish, in fact my LFS won't sell less than 6 Tetra at a time unless they know you and your set ups well and know that you are boosting your schools in existing tanks.

Sorry to put a downer on you, I'm just giving my honest opinion that you need to rethink what you are doing, and either heed advice here from people who will help you through a fish-in cycle or take your fish back to the LFS and do a fishless cycle and take the time to plant up your tank with live plants and do some reading on suitable fish, tank mates and so on. The people who give you advice on here are kind, generous and extremely knowledgable so don't take what advice they give you lightly.

Best of luck with it all.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

There are many fish that will do well in your tank.I have an edge with 2 psuedomugil gertrudae(spotted blue eyes) and a bunch of cherry shrimp.I'm sure if you posted a stocking thread many here could recommend good canidates for yours.


----------



## xfatdannx (Jan 25, 2013)

xfatdannx said:


> all in all the future fish the tank will hold is not a concern until the cycle is complete.


I can see how this comment was taken out of context. I was not trying to say that i do not want your comments or opinions or that i do not care what they are. I was just trying to say that i am not setting my heart on any certain fish bc the task at hand, cycling, is what is important now.


----------

